# Please: Who do I improve?



## dinamaria (Nov 29, 2012)

Two pic was taken in direct sunlight at suns highest point. There were no trees and we were stuck at that time of day. I tried different angles, but faces were too shaded. In hindsight I should have staggered them more? I really want to improve. I love photography. I see it as an art but I would like to take the next step and turn my passion into a business. I would love your honest critique. If nothing else I will be able to learn from my failures and improve. Unfortunately, some of my favorites I did not upload as I will have to decrease their sizes first. Thank you!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 29, 2012)

So you decided to master the art of the watermark before the art of photography. I hear thats the best way to go


----------



## amolitor (Nov 29, 2012)

Look at photographs that you like, very very carefully.

Note how the light falls, and ask yourself "where must the light have been coming from?"

Note how the shadows look, are they soft-edged or sharp-edged? There are techniques for producing various sharpnesses of shadows.

Note how the colors look. Are the punchy, or muted? Are they warmer or cooler (red/yellow/orange or blue/purple)?

Note the contrast range and "black point" which is basically nothing more than "how dark are the darkest parts, how bright are the brightest parts, and are there lots of middle tones or is is mostly darks and brights?"

You're getting stuff in focus, and your framing is pretty ok, although you do tend to get too close and crop stuff off. So note how other photographs, ones that you like, are framed.

Starting a business is hard, and is mostly about "business" and not very much about "photography", so, there's that.

Also, ignore the yahoos who ***** about your watermarks without giving you any useful feedback.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 29, 2012)

Ive never understood why people feel it necessary to watermark photos they post here.  Are people afraid they are so scary good they will get stolen? Because that is typically not the case. I love that people learn how to watermark a photo before they learn to properly expose it.

Dont be afraid to use a flash even in direct sunlight.  You can control shadows and get better color balance.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't ever shoot in direct sunlight in the middle of the day. You are just asking for trouble there. My favorite time to shoot is about 2 hours before sunset. You can always seek out some shaded areas and then use a reflector to bounce in some additional light if needed, but I would stay away from super harsh sun times. Earlier in the morning can also work nice too. I really like your dock and flag shots. Keep practicing though, you will continue to see what light best flatters your subjects.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 29, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> Ive never understood why people feel it necessary to watermark photos they post here.  Are people afraid they are so scary good they will get stolen? Because that is typically not the case. I love that people learn how to watermark a photo before they learn to properly expose it.
> 
> Dont be afraid to use a flash even in direct sunlight.  You can control shadows and get better color balance.



I know Popular Photographer magazine has had their eye on me for a long time now, so I am going to start watermarking through my subjects faces just to be on the safe side!


----------



## dinamaria (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you amolitor. Your information helps a lot. I did sign up for some courses on lighting and such which I think will help me a lot. I forgot about the watermarks. I added them when I posted them on facebook, sorry about that. I do prefer warmer colors and recently adjusted my camera for that (recently). Thank you again for your constructive criticism. I want to learn without losing the passion for it and this type of information helps!


----------



## PhillipM (Nov 29, 2012)

Learn to master light, and not let light be your master.


----------



## dinamaria (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you pixmedic and diskojoe for being rude. I did not watermark them for this site. They were because I posted them on facebook. I did not ask for arrogance but at least it keeps me on my toes.


----------



## dinamaria (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you. Yeah it was not the best time of day. We were visiting in-laws for thanksgiving and they wanted to get their photos before sitting down for dinner. I knew it was a mistake as I was taking them, but we only see them a couple times of year and it made them happy.



kathythorson said:


> I don't ever shoot in direct sunlight in the middle of the day. You are just asking for trouble there. My favorite time to shoot is about 2 hours before sunset. You can always seek out some shaded areas and then use a reflector to bounce in some additional light if needed, but I would stay away from super harsh sun times. Earlier in the morning can also work nice too. I really like your dock and flag shots. Keep practicing though, you will continue to see what light best flatters your subjects.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 29, 2012)

dinamaria said:


> Thank you. Yeah it was not the best time of day. We were visiting in-laws for thanksgiving and they wanted to get their photos before sitting down for dinner. I knew it was a mistake as I was taking them, but we only see them a couple times of year and it made them happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know how that goes.  Friends and relatives never understand this.  If that happens again you can buy a cheap scrim or even just a larger tree would work too to try to diffuse the light as much as possible.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 29, 2012)

dinamaria said:


> Thank you pixmedic and diskojoe for being rude. I did not watermark them for this site. They were because I posted them on facebook. I did not ask for arrogance but at least it keeps me on my toes.



Your welcome.  Next one i charge for though.  I wouldnt watermark for facebook either.  Kinda silly.  Its not arrogant,  simply an opinion.  Just because someone disagrees with it doesnt make it any less an opinion. Or a popular one around here.


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 29, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> So you decided to master the art of the watermark before the art of photography. I hear thats the best way to go



Best comment ever!


----------



## dinamaria (Nov 29, 2012)

PhillipM said:


> Learn to master light, and not let light be your master.



Like your quote...printing it out and hanging it up


----------



## kathyt (Nov 29, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> dinamaria said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you pixmedic and diskojoe for being rude. I did not watermark them for this site. They were because I posted them on facebook. I did not ask for arrogance but at least it keeps me on my toes.
> ...



Pixmedic, why wouldn't you use your logo on your images on FB if you were in business? No image of mine would ever go on FB w/o my logo. FB has been my best source of marketing, besides referrals, to date. You want people to know who took the images, so they need to have your logo on them. I don't use my logo on this forum, but when it comes to my direct market it will have my logo on it for sure.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 29, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> Pixmedic, why wouldn't you use your logo on your images on FB if you were in business? No image of mine would ever go on FB w/o my logo. FB has been my best source of marketing, besides referrals, to date. You want people to know who took the images, so they need to have your logo on them. I don't use my logo on this forum, but when it comes to my direct market it will have my logo on it for sure.



We use facebook a little as well. But, we dont post "teasers", so we only post on FB images the client already has. Plus, images posted on FB are so low res that even if someone did want to steal them, they aren't quality enough to do much with. We only watermark images in the online gallery for proofing when we do online proofing. Sometimes we proof in person,  so no watermark there either. Portfolio images are watermarked,  but nothing we post anywhere else. There just isnt any real reason for us to watermark for the forum or facebook. Anyone that really wants to steal images could just get the watermark removed anyway. And on FB they are posted on my wifes photography page,  so it isnt like people need to see a watermark to know where they came from.  They just look at the top of the page. FB is a great marketing tool,  and we do get business from it,  but if you post a picture under your photography FB page,  a watermark isnt necessary for people to see who did it. It says who right in the post.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 29, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Pixmedic, why wouldn't you use your logo on your images on FB if you were in business? No image of mine would ever go on FB w/o my logo. FB has been my best source of marketing, besides referrals, to date. You want people to know who took the images, so they need to have your logo on them. I don't use my logo on this forum, but when it comes to my direct market it will have my logo on it for sure.
> ...



Yes, but once you tag someone it pops up on that persons FB page and then if someone else comments on it then it can travel even further. I am not doing if for the stealing part so much as for the marketing part. I took a seminar in March about using FB to market and it was really eye opening. You just want your logo to follow your images, even if it is really, really small. Just my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 29, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> Yes, but once you tag someone it pops up on that persons FB page and then if someone else comments on it then it can travel even further. I am not doing if for the stealing part so much as for the marketing part. I took a seminar in March about using FB to market and it was really eye opening. You just want your logo to follow your images, even if it is really, really small. Just my thoughts on the subject.



If it works for you then by all means do it. We dont really post much on FB so it is a very small part of our marketing. What we do post is mostly stuff for friends or friends of friends.  We really dont like using facebook as a communication tool for clients.  We try to do almost all conversations in person,  phone calls otherwise.  Email or text only as a last resort. So facebook usually falls to the sidelines most of the time. Maybe at some point i will look into FB more as a more serious marketing tool.


----------



## ManualMode (Nov 30, 2012)

C'mon, the watermark comments were funny. It's true: the OP has a ways to go before being able to provide value for money. Each one of these photos has at least one glaring fault that I would consider to be part of the "noob zone". Nothing wrong with that of course, but I think people are just poking fun at putting the effort into creating a logo when the "product" just isn't there yet. There are thousands of resources, even free ones, all over the web that would help anyone improve light years. That would be a better investment of time.


----------



## jowensphoto (Nov 30, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> Ive never understood why people feel it necessary to watermark photos they post here.  Are people afraid they are so scary good they will get stolen? Because that is typically not the case. I love that people learn how to watermark a photo before they learn to properly expose it.
> 
> Dont be afraid to use a flash even in direct sunlight.  You can control shadows and get better color balance.



A photo doesn't even have to be great to be stolen. The plagarism thread a few days ago, I mentioned a photo I took (of M&Ms, of all things) has been stolen and reposted, even re-watermarked, hundreds of times.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 30, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Ive never understood why people feel it necessary to watermark photos they post here.  Are people afraid they are so scary good they will get stolen? Because that is typically not the case. I love that people learn how to watermark a photo before they learn to properly expose it.
> ...



and we all know how well watermarks keep images from being stolen. they don't, really. did you get them to take your picture down?
the best/only way to keep photos safe is to get the images registered in batches every few months. that way, if you should happen upon a photo you took on someone elses page, you can legally make them take it down.


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 30, 2012)

It's tricky if you're shooting in full sun.  If you're not using supplemental lighting, try having the sun behind the subject and expose for the face.  That will blow out the sky but at least you have have the face properly exposed minimal harsh shadows.  Here's a picture that I shot in full sun and used it to my own advantage.  That was shot in full sun and 1 speed light (yes speed light) with a light modifier.


----------



## dinamaria (Nov 30, 2012)

Vtec44 said:


> It's tricky if you're shooting in full sun.  If you're not using supplemental lighting, try having the sun behind the subject and expose for the face.  That will blow out the sky but at least you have have the face properly exposed minimal harsh shadows.  Here's a picture that I shot in full sun and used it to my own advantage.  That was shot in full sun and 1 speed light (yes speed light) with a light modifier.



Thank you for the tip Vtec44 and wow that is a beautiful photo


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks and you'e welcome.


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 30, 2012)

You can shoot in direct sunlight without a speedlight.  You just have to use something to diffuse the sunlight.  Like a large translucent diffusion panel or a bedsheet or the like.  Just put it inbetween your subject and the sun and you get an approximation of very bright open shade.  It works.


----------



## Brandon Hill (Nov 30, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > dinamaria said:
> ...




Yep, I agree with Kathy Thorson, as someone who makes a living at his images, any image I upload onto Facebook's servers will have my name on it in the form of a watermark somewhere. And anyone who aspires to make a living at this might as well start early.


----------



## Tee (Nov 30, 2012)

dinamaria said:


> some of my favorites I did not upload as I will have to decrease their sizes first.



There are many components to producing your finest work.  It begins with "seeing" your image and knowing what tools to use, then the photographing of the image, then post processing and finally readying the images for web or print (with many nuances in between).  Learning how to sharpen and resize for the web is commonly overlooked.  Put that on your to-do list.  

The watermark/logo discussion is an often debated topic on this forum.  The size of the logo is in relation to the quality of the images.  I.e., the bigger it is, the less stellar the product.  This is only personal opinion but I see the value of logos/ watermarks to be in advertising NEVER to protect from thievery.  Photoshop CS > Content Aware fill > click > poof, it's gone from the image.  So going by my logic presented to you, there is no need for a logo if photography is only a passion.  Learn proper exposure, lighting, and clean post processing.  When you're ready to charge and take on the business side of things (registered business, taxes, etc) then you can brand yourself and get a sweet logo.  Hope this clears up some of the snarkiness with regards to newbies coming on here with logos and watermarks.  

BTW, welcome.  Stick around and search the forum.  Lots of good stuff happening around here.


----------



## texkam (Nov 30, 2012)

> I do prefer warmer colors and recently adjusted my camera for that (recently).


Shoot in raw. Learn why this is a good idea. Learn why cameras work the way they do, then learn to shoot in manual mode. Then you'll know when it makes sense to switch to an auto setting.


> I would like to take the next step and turn my passion into a business.


Learn business, for photography is the easy part.

Learn that many people on this forum enjoy showing you and others how big their _ick is.


BTW, posting fewer pics will get you better critiques. Good luck.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 30, 2012)

Now that everything has settled down a bit I might as well put my oar in.
*
Business Advice*
Forget about business until you know how to take pictures. Feel free to look at my website. I've been taking pictures for a while and wouldn't consider going pro because I don't think I'm good enough, skilled enough in all the areas I would need to be.
The Business of pictures has little to do wth art.  You may love art but picture-taking for $ is a different deal.

*Advice on Getting Better *
Learn to use your camera.
Read and understand the manual
Read books on composition and post-processing
Learn to pre-envision your final image and work towards that image in your mind's eye.


*Getting advice here
*Don't post more than one or two images in each thread
Make them the best ones; don't post your terrible stuff, hoping to make it wonderful
Tell us what you think about the image, that way everything you hear will be new and useful
Spend time comparing very closely why your shots are different from what you recognize here as good shots.
Don't waste our and your time by not learning on your own. We are not your mommy.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 30, 2012)

PhillipM said:


> Learn to master light, and not let light be your master.



Sounds like something from Star Wars.


----------



## Brandon Hill (Nov 30, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> PhillipM said:
> 
> 
> > Learn to master light, and not let light be your master.
> ...


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 30, 2012)

Brandon Hill said:


> TheFantasticG said:
> 
> 
> > PhillipM said:
> ...


----------



## Derrel (Nov 30, 2012)

The flag and the dock shots have a wonderful, luminous quality to them. The rest, not so much. The posing on the people is also not particularly sophisticated. I think amolitor and kathy both made good replies to you. I did not read any of the replies on page 2. I would say get some books and study the work that some publisher has decided is worthy of being written down in a book. The web is tricky for a beginner; so many people offer opinions about things they themselves are just learning that I think the www is a tricky place for the novice to find her way around.


----------



## dinamaria (Nov 30, 2012)

JAC526 said:


> You can shoot in direct sunlight without a speedlight.  You just have to use something to diffuse the sunlight.  Like a large translucent diffusion panel or a bedsheet or the like.  Just put it inbetween your subject and the sun and you get an approximation of very bright open shade.  It works.



Sheet..never thought of that. Everyone has one, super clever. Thanks!


----------



## ManualMode (Dec 3, 2012)

JAC526 said:


> Brandon Hill said:
> 
> 
> > TheFantasticG said:
> ...


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 3, 2012)

dinamaria said:


> Thank you pixmedic and diskojoe for being rude. I did not watermark them for this site. They were because I posted them on facebook. I did not ask for arrogance but at least it keeps me on my toes.



Its all good. Just some friendly hazing. If you want real advice I would say go shoot more, like a LOT more. Watch your framing. Framing is key. Dont chop parts of heads. 

And if you are going to call people out for being rude then be fair and call out the ladies as well.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 3, 2012)

Light Guru said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > So you decided to master the art of the watermark before the art of photography. I hear thats the best way to go
> ...



If I would have had more time I would have made one of the Willy Wonka meme's for it. Read it again and think of the Wonka meme and its even funnier.


----------



## PhillipM (Dec 4, 2012)

JAC526 said:


> Brandon Hill said:
> 
> 
> > TheFantasticG said:
> ...


----------



## JAC526 (Dec 4, 2012)

PhillipM said:


> JAC526 said:
> 
> 
> > Brandon Hill said:
> ...


----------



## jowensphoto (Dec 4, 2012)

JAC526 said:


> PhillipM said:
> 
> 
> > JAC526 said:
> ...


----------



## JAC526 (Dec 4, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> JAC526 said:
> 
> 
> > PhillipM said:
> ...


----------



## Dikkie (Dec 4, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> Dont chop parts of heads.


I would 

Cut heads or other body parts. 

Like rule nr 2 or 3 in these examples:
10 Ways to Take Stunning Portraits

Probably depends on the taste of the photographer... But I like it when not all stuff is visible and you have to imagine how the rest of the body or head would look like.


----------



## amolitor (Dec 4, 2012)

There's a series of portraits in a recent New Yorker that chops heads. All the photos are taken from quite low, as well.

It's very effective and powerfiul, for a couple of reasons, and since it's in the New Yorker, we can pretty much assume that it's in line with Current Thinking or whatever you'd like to call it.


----------



## ManualMode (Dec 4, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> JAC526 said:
> 
> 
> > PhillipM said:
> ...


----------



## jowensphoto (Dec 4, 2012)

Jac- you're absolutely right, OCF (as I'm currently learning) really does open up a lot of new possibilities.

Manual- I'd love to hear your thoughts on the photo, but as not to hijack the OPs thread, perhaps in PM?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 4, 2012)

Dikkie said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > Dont chop parts of heads.
> ...



Its best to start out wide then crop down as needed. But what I meant was to frame people badly and as a result they have limbs that get chopped.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 4, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> Manual- I'd love to hear your thoughts on the photo, but as not to hijack the OPs thread, perhaps in PM?





DiskoJoe said:


> So you decided to master the art of the watermark before the art of photography. I hear thats the best way to go



lol


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 4, 2012)

Au natural baby!


----------



## ManualMode (Dec 5, 2012)

Vtec44 said:


> Au natural baby!



What a cool fricken' setting man..  nice!


----------



## dinamaria (Dec 5, 2012)

JAC526 said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> > JAC526 said:
> ...


----------



## JAC526 (Dec 5, 2012)

^^^Thank you sir.


----------



## dinamaria (Dec 5, 2012)

ManualMode: What a beautiful shot. You picked a much better time of day that I had. Are you using a polarizing filter? The colors are amazing.


----------

